# TTR tip



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Ok, pop quiz, who knows what the actual tip diameter of the blank is on the black Century TTR's?

Robert


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

size 10, 3.5mm i believe


----------



## NJHeaver (Aug 13, 2006)

Yes it is a 10 tip


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Ok, I am wondering if anyone has/had one that can tell me with any confidence what size tube I will need to get to fit the tip of the rod properly. Mudhole has like 8 different size tips where the ring is a size 10. That is 8 different tube sizes for the size 10 ring. I am wanting to order my guides and time them with the arrival of the rod so I can try to hit the ground running. I guess I failed explaining properly in the first post. Sorry guys.

The smallest size 10 alconites I am looking at are 10-5 (BMNAT)

Robert


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I got the information.... Learning curve was a little slower than I realized....LOL

Robert


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

The tube sizes area all represented in 64ths of an inch. If a tip is a size 12(6.5) it's a size 12 ring, 6.5/64 tube. In this case, you're going to want the 12(10). A size 12 tip ring, with a tube size of 10.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

basstardo said:


> The tube sizes area all represented in 64ths of an inch. If a tip is a size 12(6.5) it's a size 12 ring, 6.5/64 tube. In this case, you're going to want the 12(10). A size 12 tip ring, with a tube size of 10.


Appreciate it, I was getting my wires crossed....that is why I mentioned the learning curve was a little steeper than I expected.  Obviously I thought the other guys were suggesting ring size and not tube size. Sorry about that guys, I am on board and up to speed now. Thanks for the help guys.

Robert


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

ya.. the numbering method for tips is a little stupid if you ask me..
all the guides are measured in mm, the tip's ring is measured in mm..

why dont people or the manufacturers measure the damn tips in mm too. itd be alot damn easier then then using inches.

whats so hard about saying.. oh i need a tip size 12 in 3mm.. :scratches head:


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

ooeric said:


> ya.. the numbering method for tips is a little stupid if you ask me..
> all the guides are measured in mm, the tip's ring is measured in mm..
> 
> why dont people or the manufacturers measure the damn tips in mm too. itd be alot damn easier then then using inches.
> ...


get a japanese catalogue and it will solve your problems.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

ooeric said:


> ya.. the numbering method for tips is a little stupid if you ask me..
> all the guides are measured in mm, the tip's ring is measured in mm..
> 
> why dont people or the manufacturers measure the damn tips in mm too. itd be alot damn easier then then using inches.
> ...


I had much rather work in 64th and 128ths than those silly old millimeters. Any old dummy can do math in 10's, but is takes someone special to handle the good ole English system.:--|  

I really enjoy working on a car that is 50/50 Metric and SAE. :beer:

Bill


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

bstarling said:


> I really enjoy working on a car that is 50/50 Metric and SAE. :beer:
> 
> Bill


That shows up a lot more than it should!! Just as soon as you think you have it all figured out, they throw a 10mm or a 14mm in on you. I think they do it just to see how many new cuss words we can come up with. 

Robert


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i cant do math in american standard..

i use to work on imports more then domestic cars.. so i never really learned tenths..

but! as we speak now.. hasnt anyone noticed? more domestic cars are starting to use metric bolts and nuts.

lucky me! woot.
oh ya, just an interesting tidbit. i always carry a 8,10,12mm stubbys on me. dunno why. but it does come handy.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

ooeric said:


> but! as we speak now.. hasnt anyone noticed? more domestic cars are starting to use metric bolts and nuts.
> 
> l


I might be mistaken, but I believe that is what the last two posts were about....hmmmm 

Robert


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

derf * <=S


----------

